# who hires these guys? lol



## wnc viking (Aug 4, 2011)

If it gets you and your tools to work what's the matter with that. O think it is funny a Guy that a few weeks ago was driving a suburban to work is making fun of someone driving an station wagon they are not that much different. Did you pick up more skills now that you drive a supper duty


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Hey-my work truck is a 2500 Burban with a big block. It has one job, pull stuff to where I need it. 

I don't think I could go back to a truck, that whole open bed thing doesn't do it for me.


----------



## wnc viking (Aug 4, 2011)

I never said their was any thing wrong with a suburban for work but I would not make fun of someone driving a station wagon .I would drive a old cj7 to work if I could but I don't think it would handle a 28' walkboard. I think it is sad people feel the need to pick on someone for what they drive. You ride has nothing. To do with your skills


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

wnc viking said:


> I never said their was any thing wrong with a suburban for work but I would not make fun of someone driving a station wagon .I would drive a old cj7 to work if I could but I don't think it would handle a 28' walkboard. I think it is sad people feel the need to pick on someone for what they drive. You ride has nothing. To do with your skills


I agree, I was just giving you some crap. At least I can legally drive:whistling


----------



## SouthonBeach (Oct 18, 2012)

Would some agree that it's not what is driven but the condition of the vehicle. Someone who has a vehicle that's billows smoke and drips oil all over the place may not care about his work as much as the person that maintains their truck or car...


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I wouldn't judge anyone for what they are driving. I bought a 12 year old car to double my gas mileage and to extend the life of my work truck to use when I actually NEED a truck. My work looks the same whether I pull up in a car, truck or taxi cab.


----------



## bob hutson (Mar 16, 2013)

one time long ago (thank god )my truck got repoed with my tools in it!!...I finished the job working out of a borrowed chevy beretta with my old tools to get paid for the job...made it through the hard times with a drive to be the best,,,now those times are in the past I have 2 ext cab chevys and a full work load,,,you drive what you have too to get the job done IMOP....:blink:


----------



## Creter (Oct 13, 2009)

I think the morale of the story (or at least the original intent of the OP) is that we all see people that we are amazed people not only hire but let into their homes as well.

All for the sake of saving a dollar.

Regardless of what a person rides there is a little bit of a stigma to seeing what the OP showed a picture of.

I am all for anyone that wants to bust their ass and make a difference in their lives and the people around it. 

The people that get out of bed at 10 AM work for (call it work) for two hours, take an hour plus lunch, go back for half an hour and then hit the bar until who knows when can go piss up a rope.

Just as the 2014 F-350 jacked twelve foot into the air can be carrying some shady sum biatch, so can the 1986 faded blue cavalier. And everything in between.

As most of us on this forum seem to be intent on moving forward and developing their business the right way, it is just assinine to me that homeowners will grill me three ways to Sunday and then at times end of hiring the smuck that will do it for 1/3 the price.

We all do exactly what we need to do to provide for our customers and ultimately our families regardless of what it takes to do so. Some of the times the folks in these other situations are as many said worried more about their next high.

Happy Saturday, I'm gonna go have a beer. :thumbup:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

What we forget is the vast majority of us on here would do a good job no matter what we pulled up in. But must contractors ain't like us. None of my work comes from me having a nice truck thats for sure. It's all recommendations and I'm sure I would get the work even if I pulled up in a POS toyota lol 

But what I have found is most hacks around here have crap vehicles. But yes there are contractors who have nice vehicles who do awful quality work too and there's a couple of guys I have worked with who had beaters and they done a good job. If I was a contractor who relied on first impressions because the job was not from a recommendation I would deaf have a nice new vehicle. 

Just like British airways and Virgin always have the newest aircraft available but prices are double everyone else but they are still rammed with people each and every flight. They may not service you any better but people have the impression they do just because they have the biggest nicest aircraft in the airways.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

A&E Exteriors said:


> If you add someone to your ignore list does it work both ways?


Is that why I can't reply to you're lovely PM telling me to piss up a rope?

If it helps you drive legally show me the rope...


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

wnc viking said:


> I never said their was any thing wrong with a suburban for work but I would not make fun of someone driving a station wagon .I would drive a old cj7 to work if I could but I don't think it would handle a 28' walkboard. I think it is sad people feel the need to pick on someone for what they drive. You ride has nothing. To do with your skills


Ill be in the superduty next week....hell I started for myself in a tracker and minivan.

What kills me about the station wagon is the smoked out lights and gangster Detroit D on the back glass. Then the Limp Bizcut look alike crew that came in it.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> Is that why I can't reply to you're lovely PM telling me to piss up a rope?
> 
> If it helps you drive legally show me the rope...


How would he see this response if he was ignore?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

BamBamm5144 said:


> How would he see this response if he was ignore?


Valid point...but if he wanted to ignore me why tell me to piss up a rope then run?


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> Valid point...but if he wanted to ignore me why tell me to piss up a rope then run?


That's how passive aggressive people handle their problems. Speak their mind then ignore the consequences.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

BamBamm5144 said:


> That's how passive aggressive people handle their problems. Speak their mind then ignore the consequences.


Guess his mind isn't very deep...:laughing:


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Warren said:


> This can work both ways. Showing up in a 45k fully loaded one ton diesel crew cab could make the customer think "How much per square foot am I paying just for this guys truck payment?"
> 
> I do not condone an oil leaking, rust bucket, unreliable, 82 Chevette.
> I do roll with the second owner, high mileage, solid, dependable, full size money maker. The homeowner can make whatever assumption they want. Maybe I don't hit the home run with the first impression driving up. I will win them over when they talk with me and are comforted by my knowledge of construction.


This is the way I run as well. My "new" truck is 12 years old, but straight and under the dirt it is clean. I usually pay around 10,000 for my rigs and put a few more in to keep them running.

I would love to have a brand new Super Duty, but to have one with what I get used for 10 grand would be 50-60,000 now. No way am I going to pay that for a truck I climb into covered in paint, grease or drywall mud. I'll have a nice new 2013 Super Duty around 2020-23 or so. :thumbup:

Most guys around here drive similar rigs. Small, working class town. If you show up in a brand new rig, they tend to look at you a bit sideways. I know I do if a new sub shows up in a much nicer truck than mine. :whistling

As for being a non truck contractor, I've done my share. My Jeep Cherokee has pulled construction duty many times in the past. 8 squares of siding, 24 foot ladder, house wrap, and j-channel on top and a bunch of other gear in the back. Sure I felt a bit like the Beverly Hillbillies, but it got me to work.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Creter said:


> I think the morale of the story (or at least the original intent of the OP) is that we all see people that we are amazed people not only hire but let into their homes as well.
> 
> All for the sake of saving a dollar.


Thus the title, "Who hires these guys?" 



wnc viking said:


> now that you drive a supper duty


One can drive whatever one wants, but they best not be late for it.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

loneframer said:


> I wouldn't judge anyone for what they are driving. I bought a 12 year old car to double my gas mileage and to extend the life of my work truck to use when I actually NEED a truck. My work looks the same whether I pull up in a car, truck or taxi cab.


You drive Dodges ....How do they make it out the drive way ???:blink:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> Valid point...but if he wanted to ignore me why tell me to piss up a rope then run?


wiggle wiggle wiggle!:whistling


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

blacktop said:


> You drive Dodges ....How do they make it out the drive way ???:blink:


Hey now that's a low blow...


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

loneframer said:


> How can I be the loneframer if I don't "get outta Dodge"?:laughing:
> 
> The car has over 165,000 miles on it, the 94 Ram is up around 140,000 and the 01 is right around 190,000. I put almost every mile on the 2500 myself.
> 
> ...


My 01.. The first truck I ever bought new. At 170.000 the tranny went..I know it's not good to let em sit so I'll need to get her back on the road soon.


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

blacktop said:


> My 01.. The first truck I ever bought new. At 170.000 the tranny went..I know it's not good to let em sit so I'll need to get her back on the road soon.


Maybe just the picture but it looks like its breaking in half


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Most people with spendy cars can't afford a pot to piss in. Just for show, to keep up with the neighbors. I would need more junk to keep up with mine.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Most people with spendy cars can't afford a pot to piss in. Just for show, to keep up with the neighbors. I would need more junk to keep up with mine.


Although some of the spend the money... The car is the pot to piss in.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> I'm not saying he is lying but he may be drawing from to small a sample.


But....that's his experience in his market. Since algore invented the internet from his carbon heavy mansions, us unwashed serfs are inundated with a whole lot of meaningless generalities.

What's the gun ownership in ottowa vs roanoke?
What's the amount of tax writeoffs in CT/NV vs CA?
There are cities that are bankrupt (detroit), yet on the other side of that cultural/governance fence, in the suburbs it's pretty good.
Many examples and just reading this board, some areas are booming, while others are continuing the obama downward trend.

Don't get too carried away with sample sizes, because the sample size within what population? I can have a 100% sample size in my ******* american neighborhood and have it come out completely different than your 100% sample size of your canadian neighborhood.

We can be blinded by numbers sometimes....or fooled.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

SDel Prete said:


> Maybe just the picture but it looks like its breaking in half


huh?


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

CO762 said:


> huh?


Looking good lol


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

That'll buff right out


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

CO762 said:


> But....that's his experience in his market. Since algore invented the internet from his carbon heavy mansions, us unwashed serfs are inundated with a whole lot of meaningless generalities.
> 
> What's the gun ownership in ottowa vs roanoke?
> What's the amount of tax writeoffs in CT/NV vs CA?
> ...


Neither one of us actually wrote down numbers for comparison sake...it's just bullsh!tting...so we aren't blinded by numbers we are both blinded by bullsh!t.


----------



## Branch Builders (Jul 22, 2013)

I use to give people the benefit of the doubt regardless of vehicle etc. But I can say after doing this for 30 years that if someone shows up without a truck or at least a work van there is a high probability they are going to be bad at what they do. Or a crook or both.

On like the third spec house I did some guy showed up in a small 4 door car. I was like WTF. My ex  super vouched for him so I was like whatever. Gave him a deposit for the unit. He made a mess of things and then disappeared. So not only did he rip me off for $3000. I had to pay to redo the jacked up duct work he put in.

The best part was my CPA sent him a 1099. He called me and started giving me a hard time for getting a 1099. Wanted to know who I was and why I was sending it to him. I told him he should keep better track of all the people he ripped off. He said it was for materials not labor. The nerve of some people. I started getting the IRS letters for him after that. The ones that say if you owe this guy money sent it to us etc. In fact a lot of that guys subs (at least the ones that gave a real TIN) had the IRS after them lol SMH.

Had a flooring guy steal a whole roll of vinyl flooring. He was driving a small rice burner type vehicle. I could go on but you get the idea.

Ghetto type looking people do ghetto type stuff. And I am not talking about skin color.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> ...it's just bullsh!tting...so we aren't blinded by numbers we are both blinded by bullsh!t.


 I know. But I still wrote that because some folks do take what's happening in their own market area and believe the same thing is happening in other/another markets. So I guess I wrote it for those reading it.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Branch Builders said:


> Ghetto type looking people do ghetto type stuff. And I am not talking about skin color.


While there are exceptions to it, IMO, there's a reason for stereotypes.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Before I set out on my own, I was at my grandmothers house doing firewood for her. She had 2 plumbers show up to give her a quote on a new water softner. My GM isn't rich but she has money. Probably a lot more than I realise, squirreled away everywhere. Point is she isn't poor but she is frugal, not cheap but frugal. After she got the 2 quotes she commented saying that there was a small difference in the price of the jobs the guy with the new truck was $200 more than the guy with the POS 15 year old beater. She didn't want to pay for the guy to own a new truck. Plus the guy with the old truck put slipons over his boots, the other guy just walked in with his boots on (wiped them first). The guy with the old truck was cheaper and also sold himself.

I learned from that. I sell myself, not my truck. I drive a 1990 GMC 1 ton. I do it because it's paid for, I like how simple it is, parts are cheap and it's easy to repair. A lot of my customers comment on it. They say.."now that's a work truck, not like some of the guys who showed up, no scratches or dirt" They understand that it's a work truck and couldn't care less. Agreed, no oil stains in the driveway and I'm not asking them to give me a boost t the end of the day, but none could care less.

And I've met MANY folks worth from 10-into the 100's of millions and their cars don't reflect their personal worth (the cars you don't see is probably something totally different). I find the middle class to be the ones that are most preoccupied with their vehicles, and more so the ones that have just recently climbed the ladder a bit


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

dom-mas said:


> Before I set out on my own, I was at my grandmothers house doing firewood for her. She had 2 plumbers show up to give her a quote on a new water softner. My GM isn't rich but she has money. Probably a lot more than I realise, squirreled away everywhere. Point is she isn't poor but she is frugal, not cheap but frugal. After she got the 2 quotes she commented saying that there was a small difference in the price of the jobs the guy with the new truck was $200 more than the guy with the POS 15 year old beater. She didn't want to pay for the guy to own a new truck. Plus the guy with the old truck put slipons over his boots, the other guy just walked in with his boots on (wiped them first). The guy with the old truck was cheaper and also sold himself.
> 
> I learned from that. I sell myself, not my truck. I drive a 1990 GMC 1 ton. I do it because it's paid for, I like how simple it is, parts are cheap and it's easy to repair. A lot of my customers comment on it. They say.."now that's a work truck, not like some of the guys who showed up, no scratches or dirt" They understand that it's a work truck and couldn't care less. Agreed, no oil stains in the driveway and I'm not asking them to give me a boost t the end of the day, but none could care less.
> 
> And I've met MANY folks worth from 10-into the 100's of millions and their cars don't reflect their personal worth (the cars you don't see is probably something totally different). I find the middle class to be the ones that are most preoccupied with their vehicles, and more so the ones that have just recently climbed the ladder a bit


Solomon:thumbsup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Nobody wears shoes inside the house over here:no: That's just fkn gross!


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Nobody wears shoes inside the house over here:no: That's just fkn gross!


Yeah agreed...but a real knucklehead will. I had a cable tech show up at a 2M$ finished home and he walked in with his boots. I yelled at him WTF his response was "worker's comp doesn't pay if I don't have footwear" so I told him go get some indoor shoes or get the fvck out.


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> Yeah agreed...but a real knucklehead will. I had a cable tech show up at a 2M$ finished home and he walked in with his boots. I yelled at him WTF his response was "worker's comp doesn't pay if I don't have footwear" so I told him go get some indoor shoes or get the fvck out.


I always have a pair of shoes I can wear into a finished home in the truck. Slip on booties if needed. And a pair of boots for other jobs. Basically my footwear is ready for any situation at all times. Why others don't do that is beyond me.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Nobody wears shoes inside the house over here:no: That's just fkn gross!


We're just the opposite here-we take our boots off when we walk in the yard because the dog poop is easier to wash out from between our toes vs. from the tread of our boots.


----------



## Doctor Handyman (Mar 13, 2012)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Nobody wears shoes inside the house over here:no: That's just fkn gross!


Plus it's so quick and easy to kick off those steel toe flip flops.


----------



## A1PW (Mar 19, 2013)

I see so many fly by night pressure washers in my area on a daily basis while driving around town. But then I think to myself, we all gotta start somewhere, right?

I started with a little nissan truck and a small washer mounted in the bed along side my trusty ladder for roof cleaning. 8 years later we have grown to a F350 box truck with all the goodies of the trade. Hord work does pay off, but all these other contractors are all about splashing and dashing to make that quick buck. Every business owner needs to learn customer satisfaction and reputation comes first, or they will be out of business very quickly.


----------



## A1PW (Mar 19, 2013)

Pressure Washing, Roof Cleaning Truck by A-1 Pressure Washing


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Doctor Handyman said:


> Plus it's so quick and easy to kick off those steel toe flip flops.


----------



## ready to roll (Mar 3, 2013)

I was working out of a Ford escort for awhile when my truck broke down years ago. I was totally embarrassed showing up on the job with it.


----------



## A1PW (Mar 19, 2013)

Commercial Pressure Washing Box truck by A-1 Pressure Washing


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

A1PW said:


> I see so many fly by night pressure washers in my area on a daily basis while driving around town. But then I think to myself, we all gotta start somewhere, right?
> 
> I started with a little nissan truck and a small washer mounted in the bed along side my trusty ladder for roof cleaning. 8 years later we have grown to a F350 box truck with all the goodies of the trade. Hord work does pay off, but all these other contractors are all about splashing and dashing to make that quick buck. Every business owner needs to learn customer satisfaction and reputation comes first, or they will be out of business very quickly.


Go over to the pressure washing thread


----------



## ready to roll (Mar 3, 2013)

A1PW said:


> Commercial Pressure Washing Box truck by A-1 Pressure Washing


You need some graphics on that truck.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Nobody wears shoes inside the house over here:no: That's just fkn gross!


My Granmother lives in farm country. Many folks will tell you to leave your boots on when you come over. BUT that's their offer, not my grandmothers, and their floors are all lino or hardwood. My grandmother has hardwood with area rugs everywhere.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

dom-mas said:


> My Granmother lives in farm country. Many folks will tell you to leave your boots on when you come over.


...not to mention take off your hat when you come inside.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

ready to roll said:


> You need some graphics on that truck.


He'll get graphics on his truck if he parks it.... 'least where I've lived/worked......


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

I always take my boots off ,,But the holes in my socks can be quite embarrassing !:whistling


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> I had a cable tech show up at a 2M$ finished home and he walked in with his boots.


You gotta love those cable guys. 

I carry a 9x12 canvas drop cloth for these million dollar homes so that I have a place to set up "camp" where I can set my tools and equipment down, change out my boots for indoor shoes, etc. 

One day I had my drop cloth stretched out on the floor while I was getting set up and the cable guy comes in the door and WIPES HIS FEET on my drop cloth! 

 :furious:   :cursing: :furious:   :cursing:

I politely said, "Sir, this is not the welcome mat. This is my personal drop cloth. Would you like for me to sell you one?"


----------



## SticksandStones (May 13, 2013)

I remember watching an episode of "Holmes Inspection" where the "Big Ego" known as Mike, stated to a HO, "if any contractor showed up to my house in a car, I would have asked him to leave. Pro's drive cube vans..." ??? I seem to recall early episodes of Holmes on Homes where Mike drove a Dodge Dakota towing a homemade box trailer!!! I guess now that he has a Big New Ford (FREEBIE) he forgets where he came from ! What a D*@CHE !!


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 16, 2010)

Many years ago a telephone tech in a high end condo was asked to remove his shoes, he did as asked. The next time he had to go to his van for more parts/tools whatever he walked right out through the snow and slush in his socks and right back in! Condo owner was livid to say the least.

Same guy, true story, was on a job to install a new phone jack, he measured, checked and started drilling up through the wall from the basement, all of a sudden the drill stopped spinning. He could not pull the drill bit free. He thought he had drilled into the end of a stud and hit a nail or something. He proceeded to leave the bit, drill another hole a little "over" from the previous one, installed the jack and started to leave. Homeowner stopped him and showed him (In a bedroom) a huge ball of yarn from the carpet he just balled up with the drill bit still in it! 

He owned a bar and was a crazy sum beech  worked full time for Ma Bell


----------



## renov8r (Feb 16, 2013)

This reminds of this guy my family once knew, well we knew his wife.

Guy decides one day to go off on his own. Goes and buys brand new truck and new tools. All brand name tools. Months after this guy is on his own he has no work coming his way. Truck is financed, no money to make payments. Tools are on credit, no money to make payment. 

His wife comes to my old man a few times asking if he has work he needs help on or extra work he can sub out. Pops never gave him any job. He did tell his wife though that he shouldn't have done what he did.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Speaking of employees...who hires these guys?
Dunno, but people that w4 them, sometimes really should can their dregs, but don't want to pay their unemployment..................


----------



## j_sims (Jul 5, 2007)

I agree with you do what you gotta do with what you've got. 
I think I would have found somebody with a truck for this run though. 


I snapped this at (and I hate to admit I was there) Lowe's a couple of months ago.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

j_sims said:


> I think I would have found somebody with a truck for this run though.


Or mebbe rent one of lowes or home depot's trucks for an hour or two?
Using home depot, one can get their material delivered with a two day notice for $50 or so.

http://www.lowes.com/cd_Truck+Rentals_15512929_



> I snapped this at (and I hate to admit I was there) Lowe's a couple of months ago.


Don't know why you'd hate to admit that, but I really liked shopping at a lowes I used to live by. Since I moved, I have to travel to get to another lowes, but I still like them.

Home depot is second to me. Not fond of a lot their tooling, but can order it and pick it up on their store. Local stores a lot of times don't have what I need and often, don't have any idea what I'm talking about. 

Lowes/HD are the only big box stores I'd shop at or refer anyone to.
Locals more often than not are clueless, unless one is in a large metropolitan area and in that case....they're great.


----------



## j_sims (Jul 5, 2007)

CO762 said:


> Or mebbe rent one of lowes or home depot's trucks for an hour or two?
> Using home depot, one can get their material delivered with a two day notice for $50 or so.
> 
> http://www.lowes.com/cd_Truck+Rentals_15512929_
> ...


I'm can't speak for your local lumberyard. I know the two locally owned lumber suppliers I use, 80% of their staff is either retired carpenters or tradesmen of some type. If I have a technical question they will have the answer. 
I would tell you what I don't like about Lowes and or Home Depot ...but Mike Finley said it best with this post from six years ago...99% still applies to this day. PS: I still laugh my azz off when I read it :thumbup:



Mike Finley said:


> Dear sirs:
> 
> My observations are concluding that if you have not already you are well on your way to killing the proverbial golden goose and it is only a matter of time before someone new comes on the scene or the local lumber yards begin to maneuver and innovate according to your weaknesses and lay siege to you and begin to dig your foundations right out from under you until you collapse to a former shell of yourself.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Mike Finley was classic :thumbsup:
Too bad about the permaban:sad:


----------



## renov8r (Feb 16, 2013)

SticksandStones said:


> I remember watching an episode of "Holmes Inspection" where the "Big Ego" known as Mike, stated to a HO, "if any contractor showed up to my house in a car, I would have asked him to leave. Pro's drive cube vans..." ??? I seem to recall early episodes of Holmes on Homes where Mike drove a Dodge Dakota towing a homemade box trailer!!! I guess now that he has a Big New Ford (FREEBIE) he forgets where he came from ! What a D*@CHE !!


He also used a RYOBI 10" sliding miter saw too. Not sure it was his or his sub-trades but it was there in one episode. One thing we shouldn't forget is not everyone can afford the best of everything. If that were the case we'd all be driving fully loaded new trucks, and have the best tools out there but we can't. Some of us have to buy used vehicles, while other have to buy brands that aren't the best brands to get the job done to make a living to be able to afford that nice new toy (tool) we really want.


----------

